
Google Coming To A Gas Station Near You - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/07/google-coming-to-a-gas-station-near-you/
======
pg
Wow. Techcrunch beaten to the punch by a newspaper...

~~~
DanielBMarkham
FWIW, Atlanta Journal Constitution wrote the story and ran with it right after
midnight, then it was picked up off the wire by the Houston Chronicle around 1
or 2. TechCrunch picked it up from AP and basically dropped the whole thing
verbatim into their post. I'm sure the Journal Constitution got most of it
from a press release from the company mentioned. Wonder how much value they
added before putting it on the AP wire.

